# text um ein bild laufen lassen



## donpipo (26. Februar 2004)

hey ho...

eigentlich ne doofe frage, aber habe einen textfeld mit text plaziert. so jetzt will ich ein bild in den text einbinden. bzw. will das der text um das bild drumherum läuft...

geht das überhaupt in photoshop oder ist das nur in freehand und quark möglich ?

danke euch schonmal im voraus..

mfg der don


----------



## Pardon_Me (26. Februar 2004)

http://www.thewebmachine.com/

Photoshop->gleich das erste Tutorial


Ich denke du meinst sowas in der Art, richtig?


----------



## donpipo (26. Februar 2004)

*sorry, leider nicht*

sorry, nicht wirklich... ich kenne diese funktiuon z.b. in quark. ich nehme eine textfeld fülle es mit text und sage quark dieser text liegt unter dem photo. klar, ganz normal mit ebenen. so der trick bei der sache ist, das ich in quark dann dem bild sagen kann, ich weiss leider die bezeichnung nicht und habe auch kein quarkhier nur auf der arbeit, textfluß oder sowas. dann läuft der text, egal wo ich das bild hinsetzte immer drumherum !


----------



## Pardon_Me (26. Februar 2004)

*Re: sorry, leider nicht*



> _Original geschrieben von donpipo _
> *sorry, nicht wirklich... ich kenne diese funktiuon z.b. in quark. ich nehme eine textfeld fülle es mit text und sage quark dieser text liegt unter dem photo. klar, ganz normal mit ebenen. so der trick bei der sache ist, das ich in quark dann dem bild sagen kann, ich weiss leider die bezeichnung nicht und habe auch kein quarkhier nur auf der arbeit, textfluß oder sowas. dann läuft der text, egal wo ich das bild hinsetzte immer drumherum ! *



Hmm...das könntest du ja bewerkstelligen, indem du einfach die Ebenen verknüpfst oder zu einer reduzierst...oder meinst du das anders?


----------

